# AMD Fusion Motherboard with SATA and PATA ports?



## reniarahim1 (Mar 28, 2012)

Hi All,

I am looking for a motherboard based on AMD fusion platform which will support both SATA and PATA hard disks, as i  want to reuse my existing hard disk.

Processor will be AMD - A6 3650

I dont want to go with the PCI-> PATA adaptor. Please do give your suggessions. 

Thanks in Advance..


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 28, 2012)

Dont think any one these newer boards have PATA ports.


----------



## ico (Mar 28, 2012)

PATA/IDE is dead. Time to move on and buy a SATA Hard Disk.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Mar 28, 2012)

You said you don't want to use existing HDD then all new HDD is market are SATA only.

If you want to use it anyway then I dont think any Fusion Mobo has PATA port. Either you have to use it with PCI Card with PATA Slot or Buy the USB case and convert it in External USB HDD for data storage.


----------



## reniarahim1 (Mar 28, 2012)

Tech_Wiz said:


> You said you don't want to use existing HDD then all new HDD is market are SATA only.
> 
> If you want to use it anyway then I dont think any Fusion Mobo has PATA port. Either you have to use it with PCI Card with PATA Slot or Buy the USB case and convert it in External USB HDD for data storage.



oops..my bad...it was a typo..i meant i want to make use of existing HDD. I dont want to keep idle a perfectly working HDD.

If the motherboard does not support PATA is there any alternate ways? i have seen PCI card with PATA slot but how reliable is the same?

I don't mind it using as an External USB HDD but here also is there any external case that support PATA hard disk.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Mar 28, 2012)

Buy 3.5 USB IDE Hard Disk Drive Case Casing Pata | Lowest prices on Computers & Peripherals at Rediff Shopping. USB Enclosure for pata disk.

If the Card is of reliable brand then off course it will work and I don't know any more alternate way.


----------



## AcceleratorX (Mar 28, 2012)

The closest you will get is an ECS AM3+ Bulldozer motherboard (A990FXM-A) that does have PATA ports.

ECS Web Site

I don't know how you can buy it in India, try contacting Rashi peripherals since they are the distributors for ECS products in India.

However, I would not recommend ECS branded motherboards, so you would really be taking a risk buying it.


----------



## reniarahim1 (Mar 28, 2012)

Thanks guys.I will get a IDE USB casing in that case. Few more qns 
1) Suggessions for Fusion supported motherboards with HDMI and DVI support.
2) Has the HDD price come down or will it come down soon?


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Mar 28, 2012)

Don't think HDD prices coming down. Not read any news as such at least. 

And check following site so that you can answer your queries by yourself.

Today's Cool Deal !
Theitdepot - India's First IT Online Shopping Store
TheITwares Ecommerce
Flipkart.com: Online Shopping India: Buy Books Online: Mobiles, Cameras, Laptops, Accessories
www.smcinternational.com

Choose the Mobo as per Price and specs yourself.


----------



## reniarahim1 (Mar 28, 2012)

thanks.


----------



## topgear (Mar 29, 2012)

AcceleratorX said:


> The closest you will get is an ECS AM3+ Bulldozer motherboard (A990FXM-A) that does have PATA ports.
> 
> ECS Web Site
> 
> ...



but that's not a socket FM1 mobo Op is asking for.

@ *OP* - tell us your budget for the mobo.


----------



## reniarahim1 (Mar 29, 2012)

till 8k should be fine.


----------



## topgear (Mar 30, 2012)

get Asus F1A75-M-PRO.


----------

